# Ball Pythons > BP Morphs & Genetics >  Het Pied marker photo's?

## mfkelly

Anyone have any photos of a het pied tail markers?
Mike

----------


## xdeus

...and here's a link that describes them: http://www.nextworldexotics.com/hghpm.htm

----------

_Hulihzack_ (06-27-2009)

----------


## derrabe

It should be noted that the marks in the hunters guide are only guess and doesnt not guarantee that it is het for pied.

----------


## llovelace

> It should be noted that the marks in the hunters guide are only guess and doesnt not guarantee that it is het for pied.


This is true, I have het pieds without the markers.

here are some with

----------


## Nagini88

Here's a pic of my 100% het pied male, no markers


Here's a pic of my 50% het pied female, has markers(not the best though) :

----------


## Eyeball

well ....... i was wondering when the next time the het-pied marker subject would be brought up. Just so the marker can be understod more clearly i have to say , i have never sean a het pied from 100% het pied parents( ex. 100% het pied father normal mother) be born, have markers and not prove. This is not to say that a few without markers wont prove because they will. So to put this in a nut shell, if your buying het pieds, and one of the parents wasent a homozygous pied, ask for belly pics before buying those 50% poss het pieds youll be glad u did. Oh ya and dont go lookin for het pied markers in a bunch of captive hatch babies, youll end up with a bunch of normals and wish u hadent.

----------

_Ronniex2_ (08-09-2018)

----------


## Jsh

Just thought I'd throw this girl in the mix. She is not het pied.  She is a pet store buy, the manager bought her from the customer because store policy wont let them buy snakes from people. She sold her to me for what she paid $25. She is a normal that carries the het pied marker.It's quite strong IMO and I'm almost positive she wont prove pied as I'm not going to try.  :Smile:  P.S. She could be a he as I'm not good at sexing just yet!

----------


## gcanibe

This male could be a het but who knows, (hes a normal i think , but with the markers)

----------


## West Coast Jungle

Here is a snake that I hatched that is het for albino but has het pied marker.

----------


## Repsrul

I have Het Pieds 2.1 and the one female you would never know it. I have a Het Caramel Albino that could totally pass as a Het Pied. It all boils down to one thing: If you are looking to buy a Het Pied or really Het anything you should really really know and trust who you are buying from.

----------

GalaxyMom (09-22-2018),_Ronniex2_ (08-09-2018)

----------


## Corvid

They go down to the end of her belly scales, but she was not cooperating for her photoshoot!
(Please forgive my textbook)

----------


## mfkelly

Hi Guys,
Thanks for all the responses, they were all great. Here's the sitch, I went into a local store I use for drygoods for the various pets that live at the Kelly house hold, and I decide to look in the BP tank for a possible normal female. Well I reach in the tank and the first one I grab is totally blue but very calm and laid back, I pull him out and low and behold I am looking at typical het pied stripes running from his vent up his body approx.3-4 inches dead even on each side with a clear white belly.he is approx. 3 to 3 1/2 feet in length. I will eventually post pictures on my iHerp page (mfkelly). I got him for 40$. So if he is a normal no harm no foul and I have rescued him from a stressful situation. All this stores adults are generally turn ins from people who don't want them any more. I just wanted to double check what the markers where. Truth is I was planning on just buying a pied in the next year, but I am a big believer in fate and when I just decided to look and he was the first one I grabbed and no one else looked like him I said what the heck.

----------


## Hulihzack

Good luck proving that out, how cool would that be if it really was het pied!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Repsrul

> Hi Guys,
> Thanks for all the responses, they were all great. Here's the sitch, I went into a local store I use for drygoods for the various pets that live at the Kelly house hold, and I decide to look in the BP tank for a possible normal female. Well I reach in the tank and the first one I grab is totally blue but very calm and laid back, I pull him out and low and behold I am looking at typical het pied stripes running from his vent up his body approx.3-4 inches dead even on each side with a clear white belly.he is approx. 3 to 3 1/2 feet in length. I will eventually post pictures on my iHerp page (mfkelly). I got him for 40$. So if he is a normal no harm no foul and I have rescued him from a stressful situation. All this stores adults are generally turn ins from people who don't want them any more. I just wanted to double check what the markers where. Truth is I was planning on just buying a pied in the next year, but I am a big believer in fate and when I just decided to look and he was the first one I grabbed and no one else looked like him I said what the heck.


 You never know what you will find at a pet store sometimes. If I am not mistaken someone on here came across a Spotnose Ball at a pet store being sold as a normal. Just an FYI, male Het Pieds typically only sell for around $50-$100 it's the females that cost $500 for juveniles.

----------


## TheOtherLeadingBrand

As we speak, I am breeding a male visual pied to a female normal that has some markings similar to that. Sure would be neat if she was a het pied, but I'm sure she's not!

----------


## KCBALLer

look at my avatar......not proven...yet

----------


## Kryptonian

Got this girl recently, traded a beardie for her, the previous owner has no records for her so no way to know if shes a het or not. She has a very strong marker so I felt shes worth a shot. 





also have this girl, a ch from last year with a not as strong marker,


hopefully between them one proves out. Ill pick up a 100% het pied male in the next year, these girls are both around a year old, and in a couple years pair that male with them both then pray :Please:

----------


## jkobylka

I suggest you check out this thread:

http://www.ball-pythons.net/forums/s...ad.php?t=65210

----------

_Jsh_ (07-03-2009)

----------


## Jsh

> I suggest you check out this thread:
> 
> http://www.ball-pythons.net/forums/s...ad.php?t=65210


I think I now have a dinker project!

----------


## snakecharmer3638

Here's mine....

----------

_the_rotten1_ (08-09-2018)

----------


## RandyRemington

Here is a 12.5% chance het pied girl I couldn't help holding back:

----------


## TheOtherLeadingBrand

This is our 100% double het- pied/albino.

----------


## TheOtherLeadingBrand

All three 100% het pied animals I have worked with have had the marker.

----------


## irishanaconda

here is my 03 male het pied marker:

but there is no marker in the world better than this one:

----------


## ECechoHO

BEAUTIFUL snakes, this is where I don't get some people on this site, 100% het pied right.?? My female is clear all down her belly until around the EXIT area, she's gotta be a het SOMETHING cuz obviously a clear belly means something, I'm just saying..... Again BEAUTIFUL SNAKES...

----------


## Albert Clark

> I have Het Pieds 2.1 and the one female you would never know it. I have a Het Caramel Albino that could totally pass as a Het Pied. It all boils down to one thing: If you are looking to buy a Het Pied or really Het anything you should really really know and trust who you are buying from.


Or who your buying from can back up their claims with photo documentation of the parents , of the locks , and of the eggs and the hatchlings pipping . That person should also be willing to give you proof of the genetics and a guarantee on the het in writing on a official document.  :Good Job:

----------


## Seansmama1213

> Hi Guys,
> Thanks for all the responses, they were all great. Here's the sitch, I went into a local store I use for drygoods for the various pets that live at the Kelly house hold, and I decide to look in the BP tank for a possible normal female. Well I reach in the tank and the first one I grab is totally blue but very calm and laid back, I pull him out and low and behold I am looking at typical het pied stripes running from his vent up his body approx.3-4 inches dead even on each side with a clear white belly.he is approx. 3 to 3 1/2 feet in length. I will eventually post pictures on my iHerp page (mfkelly). I got him for 40$. So if he is a normal no harm no foul and I have rescued him from a stressful situation. All this stores adults are generally turn ins from people who don't want them any more. I just wanted to double check what the markers where. Truth is I was planning on just buying a pied in the next year, but I am a big believer in fate and when I just decided to look and he was the first one I grabbed and no one else looked like him I said what the heck.


So it's been quite some time, just wanted to see what ever happened with him.

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

> So it's been quite some time, just wanted to see what ever happened with him.


*The thread is 7 years old and that specific member has not been on the forum in 4 years.*

----------

